
Broken Kingdom: Fifty Years of the Phantom Tollbooth (2011) - sevensor
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2011/10/17/broken-kingdom
======
sevensor
Submitted because this book was one of my favorites as a child and I
appreciated the extra context from the article. I recently gave this book to
one of my children, who is at just the right age for it.

